# 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...



## firstimer001 (Sep 11, 2007)

My 2001 Georgie Boy Landau runs great, shifts out fine and has plenty of power but I noticed when I bought it that is has a bad whining noise between 40 and 50 mph that seems to end once it shifts out and you get going down the road at 60 + mph. The noise appears to be coming from just under the hood near the power steering pump. I actually thought it might be the pump but it comes and goes with the shifting not the turning etc. 

Any ideas??


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Can you hear it while in nuetral at different RPMs?  Which chassis do you have?  Ford tends to have a whine around 40 that comes from the rear end.  Might be water pump or Alternator.


----------



## firstimer001 (Sep 12, 2007)

RE: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...


Thanks for the response. Yes, it is a Ford chassis and the high pitch whine kicks in at about 40mph and stops at around 60 mph. It is pretty loud and annoying when driving in slower traffic. I might have it checked out at the RV dealership near home to see if they can diagnose. Thanks, Jim


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Jim, can you hear the whine while sitting still and running at different rpms?


----------



## firstimer001 (Sep 12, 2007)

RE: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...


Can't hear it at all while idling but you begin to hear it as you approach 40 mph and it gets worse until shifting into the higher gear..


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Really think it will be the rear end whinning but what I was wandering is can you rev the engine at different rpms while sitting and hear any whine.   Try running around 1500 rpm while in neutral and listen for the whine. If not, the whine is going to be in the driveline or a wheel brg.


----------



## firstimer001 (Sep 13, 2007)

RE: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...


No whine at all while revving sitting still.. Wheel bearing does make sense. It just seems like it is immediately under the steering column and it does change sometimes when I move the steering wheel back and forth while moving, again, between 40 - 60 mph.. That was another thing that had me thinking power steering pump... But then it seems to stop at 60 mph..  BTW, I am from Baldwin Co. Al., Daphne to be exact.. I sure love my motorhome but it is a job keeping up with everything.. This is my first and lucky for me I have owned several boats which, as you know, need constant attention as well.. I took my better half to Ark. last week in it and she is quickly falling in love with it I believe. I recently noticed a &%$!!# water leak at the front right corner of the inside of the MH that I must now tend to...  Always something I guess!! Does it EVER end??  Thanks for all your advise!! :dead:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Welcome to the wonderful world of rving firstimer.  Yep, there is always something to do when you own a rv.  Just remember if you drove your stick built home up and down the roads at 60 + MPH I bet they would need more maintance too.  get that leak fixed pronto as leaks can cause serious damage.  Leaks can be very hard to find. The best way I have found is work small areas over at a time with full strength water hose and watch for the leak. Supect area for yours would be the window or w/shield.  Don't forget the clearance lights.  Water can get in at a total different area and run the length of the rv and come in.  Good luck.  Expect problems and you won't be dissapointed


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Just another thought.  Air in power steering will cause a whine and I know you have cked the fluid level. If your jacks will lift the front end off the ground try turning the wheels and see if you get the whine. keep us posted


----------



## firstimer001 (Sep 14, 2007)

RE: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...


Thanks for ALL the great advise Chelse. Air in the power steering?? Wow. That is a first but makes sense. Yes, I love the RV and will love the lifestyle over time. Already starting to meet some great folks at my son's college football games as well as this site!!   
I plan to fix the leak asap..


----------



## Kirk (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

We have a Cruise Master on a 99 Ford V-10 chassis and I noticed a sound that seemed to be from the front wheels at low speeds. In our case it was the front brake calipers which were sticky and causing the brake pads to drag slightly. On Monday we get the rotors turned and new brakes, calipers and all for the front. The rear looks good. The independent shop that is doing it for us says that the problem is very common on GM/Workhorse chassis but fairly unusual on a Ford. But ours does sit for several months at a time so perhaps this is not to be griped about? We have really had very little problem with this RV so ...................


----------



## firstimer001 (Sep 20, 2007)

RE: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...


A little twist to add to this issue.. As I was reading through my owners manuals the other night (which I do quite often) I noticed that there was a letter from Ford informing the original owner of a recall on Ford chassis in 01' - 02' for "improperly lubricated" inner wheel bearings... Problem is I'm not sure if the guy took it to the dealer for repair so now I am really wondering whether the  wheel bearings may be the cause. I'm just not sure how to check and see if it was ever taken to the dealership for checkout and repair..  :disapprove:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

hey first timer001, try e-mailing the ford customer service, provide the VIN  and they can tell you if the improperly lubrication was corrected. I did, I had  all most the same thing on my 2003 2500 Chevy. The motor co. has all the records if performed under a recall. good luck,   oh do fix the leak


----------



## C Nash (Sep 20, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

Interesting, I have not received a recall on brgs on our 2002. Did get one on the cruise control but, the harness Ford supplied will not fit the switch on my master cylinder. Anyone had this recall done?


----------



## Kirk (Sep 21, 2007)

Re: 2001 Georgie Boy whining noise...

I just got my notice on the cruise modification yesterday. It sounds as though it is the addition of just a fuse.


----------

